# Joint pain.....fix it!



## tee (Mar 24, 2005)

JOINT PAIN.......fix it! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Joint cocktail by DRVJ11

Hydrolyzed gelatin - Gelatin provides the components of collagen, which is the basis of connective tissue found in skin, ligaments, cartilage, vertebral discs, joint linings, capillary walls, and the bones and teeth. 
• Take hydrolyzed collagen in doses of 10 grams per day in powder mixed with any liquid.

Glucosamine sulfate - Glucosamine is a major component of cartilage. It helps the body make synovial fluid—an important joint lubricant—and proteoglycans—the large, shock absorbing molecules found in cartilage. 
• Take glucosamine sulfate in dosages of 1,500 milligrams (mg) per day (three 500-mg doses, two of these in the morning and one before bedtime). For faster results, take 1,000 mg twice daily.

Chondroitin sulfate - Chondroitin is a derivative of glucosamine that supports the strength and flexibility of all connective tissues in the body. 
• Take chondroitin sulfate in total daily amounts of 800-1,200 mg divided over two doses.

MSM (methylsulfonylmethane) - MSM is a natural, nutritional source of biologically active sulfur. MSM provides the body with the raw materials it requires to remanufacture protein and connective tissues. MSM should also be added because of its anti-inflammatory effect on injured joints. 
• Take 1,500mg-3,000mg divided over three doses

Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) - Ascorbic acid is a good addition because it is essential for the synthesis of collagen and the reconstruction of connective tissues in the body. 
• Take 2,000-4,000mg divided over the day

Flax Oil (Omega 3's and Omega 6's) Have you ever noticed that when you are really lean, you tend to have more pain in your joints? Of course while on Winny this is apparant too! Polyunsaturated fats help to lubricate your joints and help them move "freely". If you suffer from tendonitis, polyunsaturated fat may also help reduce the inflamation that causes your pain. Both Omega 3 and Omega 6 are the two main types of polyunsaturated fats and they can be found in flax oil, Borage Seed Oil, Fish Oil, Udo's OIL.
• Take 1-2 tablespoons or 10-12 capsules divided over the day


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 24, 2005)

Great read TEE, thank you!


----------



## tee (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome Steel.


----------

